# Khloe Kardashian's lipstick on Barbara Walters '10 most fascinating people'?



## pikushi (Dec 15, 2011)

(Super sorry if this isn't the correct place to ask this question! Let me know if it should be asked elsewhere!)

  	Does anyone know the exact shade of lip color Khloe Kardashian wore on Barbara Walters '10 most fascinating people' ? I love it! Or even a dupe of the color? cause I know sometimes I mix some of my lipstick colors and who knows maybe her makeup artist created the color by mixing.

  	Thanks in advance!

  	Here is the best image I print screened from youtube:


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 15, 2011)

Does she tweet/have a sight? Maybe someone should just ask her what she is wearing - then you'll know for sure.


----------



## ash88 (Dec 15, 2011)

OMGG!!! I'VE BEEN SEARCHING THE NET SINCE LAST NIGHT AND COULDN'T EVEN BARELY SLEEP!! I'M IN LOVE WITH HER LIPSTICK COLOR! THAT'S THE ONLY THING, I STARED AT WHILE WATCHING THE INTERVIEW!!! CAN SOMEONE PLEAAASEEEEEEE TELL ME WHAT THE EXACT COLOR/NAME OF THE LIPSTICK KHLOE KARDASHIAN IS WEARING?? IF SO, I'M GOING TO BE THE HAPPIEST GIRL ALIVE!! HEHEH!! THANKSSS GALS!! =)


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 15, 2011)

I wish I knew! It sure is gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *pikushi* 



 		 			Here is the best image I print screened from youtube:


----------



## Mars1984 (Dec 18, 2011)

Lime Crime Cosmopop??


----------



## ash88 (Dec 19, 2011)

omg!! I checked out that lipcolor and I absolutely looove it!! It looks pretty close to it! Actually even better, I love how bright and refreshing it looks, perfect for spring/summer!Thanks sooo much! You're a life-savor! =) made my night! LOL
  	happy holidays!


----------

